# type me by the characters my friends associate me with



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

For fun - thank you @kokora for the idea 










Akaashi Keiji (Haikyuu), Tsukishima Kei (Haikyuu), Suna Rintaro (Haikyuu), Kuroo Tetsuro (Haikyuu), Ray (TPN), Annie Leonhart (AOT), Hitch Dreyse (AOT), Giyu (KNY), Sanemi (KNY), Chishiya (Alice in Borderland)

I don’t know half of these characters but that’s okay


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

aerstyu said:


> For fun - thank you @kokora for the idea
> 
> View attachment 878307
> 
> ...


ISTP.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

aerstyu said:


> Thank you @kokora for the idea


There is something off about your enneagram types, can you do this test and paste the enneagram scores please? 

My Enneagram Test


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

smug INTJ vibes!


----------



## Watt Eva (Mar 7, 2021)

I have no idea who those characters are but they seem to have that blank ISTP gaze. Also could be that ISTP "poker face"


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

Grehoy said:


> ISTP.





kokora said:


> smug INTJ vibes!





Watt Eva said:


> I have no idea who those characters are but they seem to have that blank ISTP gaze. Also could be that ISTP "poker face"


Oh awesome, these were the top two results I was expecting  Yeah, I think I get associated with a lot of INTJ's for being smug and snarky  and I've been told I have a poker face lol



Grehoy said:


> There is something off about your enneagram types, can you do this test and paste the enneagram scores please?
> 
> My Enneagram Test


18% - 5
16% - 4
13% - 7
11% - 1
11% - 3
11% - 9
10% - 8
6% - 2
4% - 6
According to this I am a 549 or 541. I think I relate to 9 better though


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

aerstyu said:


> Oh awesome, these were the top two results I was expecting  Yeah, I think I get associated with a lot of INTJ's for being smug and snarky  and I've been told I have a poker face lol
> 
> 
> 18% - 5
> ...


This more looks like an INTP or INFP. More like INFP.

What are your passions these days?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel like kuroo and tsukki are supposed to be very different types of people but TP is the general vibe


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

Grehoy said:


> This more looks like an INTP or INFP. More like INFP.
> 
> What are your passions these days?


I've read that type 5 is a fairly common type for ISTP (along with type 9). I think 5s are pretty common in both Ti-doms as well as INTJs. I think 4 is more common among INFPs. I've considered INTP before, and it's definitely still on my list of types to consider, but I think I relate to the Se-Ni axis better. I haven't really considered INFP though, as I've read that they are very in tune with their emotions, while I prefer to focus on my thoughts.

I've been trying to make time for myself to focus more on my passions more lately: Learning about things I find interesting (like personality typology), art, music, spending more time outdoors, etc. When I'm not busy, I also daydream about the things I would like to do but can't due to time and other issues (probably sounds like a very intuitive thing to do, but it could also just be me trying to satisfy my Se).



DOGSOUP said:


> I feel like kuroo and tsukki are supposed to be very different types of people but TP is the general vibe


Yeah I think Kuroo is an ENTP while Tuskki is an INTJ. I think it would depend on who I'm hanging around with and how well I know them. But I think I can relate to Ti dom/aux pretty well


----------



## bobopearls (May 12, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> For fun - thank you @kokora for the idea
> 
> View attachment 878310
> 
> ...


intp


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

aerstyu said:


> I've read that type 5 is a fairly common type for ISTP (along with type 9). I think 5s are pretty common in both Ti-doms as well as INTJs. I think 4 is more common among INFPs. I've considered INTP before, and it's definitely still on my list of types to consider, but I think I relate to the Se-Ni axis better. I haven't really considered INFP though, as I've read that they are very in tune with their emotions, while I prefer to focus on my thoughts.
> 
> I've been trying to make time for myself to focus more on my passions more lately: Learning about things I find interesting (like personality typology), art, music, spending more time outdoors, etc. When I'm not busy, I also daydream about the things I would like to do but can't due to time and other issues (probably sounds like a very intuitive thing to do, but it could also just be me trying to satisfy my Se).
> 
> ...


Can you share 3 pieces of music/song that you like the most these days?


----------



## law911012eqw (Feb 13, 2021)

,


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

aerstyu said:


> When I'm not busy, I also daydream about the things I would like to do but can't due to time and other issues (probably sounds like a very intuitive thing to do, but it could also just be me trying to satisfy my Se).


Althought Ni could be used to enhance an Se dom's exprience, satisfying Se would mean satisfying the urge to experience it in actuality. What you're describing is Ni, and as an ISTP you've got child Ni so it's a relatively conscious function for you, with the added benefit of it being of the same attitude as your main function(introversion).


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

bobopearls said:


> intp


Thanks for the input!  INTP is definitely one of the types I can relate to the most.



Grehoy said:


> Can you share 3 pieces of music/song that you like the most these days?


I listen to songs more for what they sound like rather than meaning of the lyrics but these are probably the last 3 I’ve been playing most often (spoiler):

* *
























law911012eqw said:


> According to those pictures and by breaking down the possibilities of common association with MBTI and your core enneagram, I would say I_TP.
> I don't know much about some of those characters but most of them fall to the category of IXTJ and IXTP.
> The top four 5w4's (by the most common order) are INTP, INTJ, INFJ and ISTP.


Yeah I was expecting IXTX responses for sure (except ISTJ), and I think I'm Ti-dom (though I heard that Ni + Te can look like Ti). Interesting seeing the most common type 5s! All Ni and Ti doms.



Fru2 said:


> Althought Ni could be used to enhance an Se dom's exprience, satisfying Se would mean satisfying the urge to experience it in actuality. What you're describing is Ni, and as an ISTP you've got child Ni so it's a relatively conscious function for you, with the added benefit of it being of the same attitude as your main function(introversion).


Interesting, I've never thought of that attributing to my Ni but I can see how it would be. Thanks for the insight!


----------

